
Ask HN: Career Change – Skilled Trades? - germinalphrase
I am considering a career change and would love to ask a few questions of anyone who works in the skilled trades. I am 32 and currently work as a k12 educator. I went into education due to the mission, but I&#x27;m burning out on the time&#x2F;emotional investment in relation to the compensation.<p>I have family in the trades (electric &amp; plumbing) - but I would love to hear from anyone who works in advanced manufacturing, automation, or other specializations.<p>- What specialty do you work within?<p>- What was your career path?<p>- Is there is specialty that you believe has a particularly positive outlook for growth and&#x2F;or career longevity?
======
JSeymourATL
You'll likely receive more robust feedback from communities on Reddit >
[https://www.reddit.com/r/manufacturing/](https://www.reddit.com/r/manufacturing/)

